
Democracy Doesn't Exist Anymore Because of Facebook - fagnerbrack
https://www.ted.com/talks/carole_cadwalladr_facebook_s_role_in_brexit_and_the_threat_to_democracy
======
gruglife
Is it just me or are other people sick of all the finger pointing at Facebook
for the worlds ills. Sure FB isn’t perfect but it’s hard for me to believe
they are solely responsible for Trump, Brexit, the end of democracy, and hell
freezing over.

~~~
fagnerbrack
I wish that was opinion so that we could actually argue against it. It's not a
matter of belief at this point, as unbelievable as it may sound.

